
Windows Phone 8 earns key government security certification - fraqed
http://blogs.windows.com/windows_phone/b/windowsphone/archive/2013/09/17/windows-phone-8-earns-key-government-security-certification.aspx
======
xradionut
Does Microsoft think this is a selling point to any entity other than US
government institutions? Do they not see the irony?

:)

------
nekopa
Honestly, at first this headline made me laugh out loud. Then I chuckled again
thinking 'Has MS's PR department completely lost the plot re what is happening
nowadays vis a vis the NSA?'

Finally I actually feel a little sad. I used to trust my government (to a
certain degree). Now, not in the slightest.

------
ryanmcdonough
*insert NSA related quip here.

------
windexh8er
I can't help it, but I could only envision the tiny stickers that emblazon
every non-Mac laptop out there with a new, and proud, banner: MCB - Microsoft
Certified Backdoor.

In all seriousness - it's in their best interest to push forward as if nothing
has changed. Keep in mind the majority still has little to no idea regarding
the extent of the data that's been disseminated regarding the NSA thanks to
the way the US media deems things appropriate to report.

------
r0h1n
Seriously, Microsoft!

Did no one involved with the approval process on this post think this would be
an, um, inopportune time to tout the fact that _the US Govt certified your
security_?

------
devx
So they passed the same certification level (FIPS 140-2) that the recently
broken smartcards received?

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/fatal-crypto-flaw-
in...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/fatal-crypto-flaw-in-some-
government-certified-smartcards-makes-forgery-a-snap/)

------
dbg31415
Pretty sure that means the government can get the data at any point they want,
right? Sounds secure to me!

